# Dropping BG through Exercise



## Mark T (May 17, 2011)

A question for those exercise experts out there! 

I?ve been doing some experiments to see how much of a drop in blood glucose levels I get through my (now) normal lunchtime exercise.  Previously I've had lunch and then gone for a "stroll" to help keep my levels down.  SO I did the exercise first, lunch after.

Based on Katies old exercise thread and Runsweet I was expecting a slight fall in levels.

The results I got were:

Exercise: 30 minutes Aerobic walking (3514 steps on Omron)
Before Exercise: 5.5 mmol/L
After Exercise: 5.4 mmol/L (-1.8%)

Exercise: 40 minutes Aerobic walking (4794 steps on Omron)
Before Exercise: 5.6 mmol/L
After Exercise: 5.4 mmol/L (-3.5%)

I was expecting a too see the greater fall with the more exercise that I did.

However my question is, would you expect the levels to drop more then they did?  The second walk is akin to a 3.5% drop*.  Do any other Type 2's get similar results?

Aerobic was about 65% of MHR, measured a few times on the route.

*given my meter is only accurate to probably 10% or 20%


----------



## lucy123 (May 17, 2011)

Not sure I can help you Mark as I am a bit 'special' as Alan calls me!
I find my bg seem to raise to quite high whilst exercising and then plummet often into hypo land as soon as I stop!
I am getting the hang of it now and seem to be controlling the hypos a bit better.

How long after exercise have you tested? It might be worth doing a 1 and 2 hour test to see what happens then?

Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## Mark T (May 17, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> How long after exercise have you tested? It might be worth doing a 1 and 2 hour test to see what happens then?


So you are the special one then 

The problem with 1 and 2 hour post exercise measurements is that they will get impacted by meal carbohydrate response.  I guess that I could get up early on a weekend and do a long post breakfast (which is minimal carbs) aero walk before little boy starts to stir - but I much prefer being lazy on my weekends


----------



## Mark T (May 17, 2011)

...although what I didn't expect was for a urine test after exercise and lunch to show that my ketones where +++ 

I usually only get trace ketones. Opps!


----------



## randomange (May 17, 2011)

Mark T said:


> ...although what I didn't expect was for a urine test after exercise and lunch to show that my ketones where +++
> 
> I usually only get trace ketones. Opps!



I get that if I cycle into work in the morning without eating - my BG remains stable over the period of the cycle and afterwards, but then my levels start to creep up and if I test I usually have ketones.  I'm not sure if it's the breakfast or the insulin that goes with it that helps prevent the ketones, but I'm fine if I eat!


----------



## Mark T (May 18, 2011)

randomange said:


> ...I'm not sure if it's the breakfast or the insulin
> that goes with it that helps prevent the ketones, but I'm fine if I eat!


It's supposed to be a bit of both.

If there isn't sufficient carbohydrate/glucose in the body then fats will be burnt leading to ketones (ketonic diet).

If there isn't sufficient insulin in the body then the glucose can not be processed and thus fats will be burnt leading to ketones (DKA).


----------

